# Just Right Carbine Forum



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am going to pick up my JR Carbine this morning. Everything I have read about these says they are a fun gun to shoot. Does anyone else have one? Does anyone know of a forum for JR Carbine owners to share information? My Google Fu skills have failed me on this.


----------

